# Distraction techniques



## JAG

As we all know, it is quite possible to be cured of our depersonalization/derealization from being involved in outward-focused tasks, since it helps us to not obsess about our DP/DR.

Therefore, I'd like to ask people to list some distraction techniques that they use in order to not obsess about the "self" "reality" "strange vision", etc...

One thing I do is read and write a lot. Fortunately, this is easy for me since I am a writer by trade.

What sort of things do you do?


----------



## JAG

As we all know, it is quite possible to be cured of our depersonalization/derealization from being involved in outward-focused tasks, since it helps us to not obsess about our DP/DR.

Therefore, I'd like to ask people to list some distraction techniques that they use in order to not obsess about the "self" "reality" "strange vision", etc...

One thing I do is read and write a lot. Fortunately, this is easy for me since I am a writer by trade.

What sort of things do you do?


----------



## dreamcatcher

i do boxing and step aerobics as a distraction, it helps unless u start analizing what you are doing at the time, u have to try doing things on the surface, easier said than done though


----------



## dreamcatcher

i do boxing and step aerobics as a distraction, it helps unless u start analizing what you are doing at the time, u have to try doing things on the surface, easier said than done though


----------



## bat

i find work helps
going to try tai chi
swimming
walking
cooking
reading
driving


----------



## shazada (jonathan)

personally i like playing music a lot, and a friend plays the electric guitar, and cause i have a drum kit, we jam out together, and not only does it sound ok (suprisingly), but it really takes my mind of things. that and singing.


----------



## 1A

I work out vigorously, usually 7 days a week. The anxiety and DP/DR lessens as I get into my workout; unfortunately, it all comes back soon after exercising.


----------



## Guest

I read alot of romance novels & use my imagination to picture what is happening in the story.

Exercise - Always lifts my spirits

Baking - Love baking cakes & seeing my skinny husband gobble them down.

Gardening - Love watching my herbs grow & get amazed at all the different types of plants.

Playing with my little niece & nephew


----------



## Guest

Watching tv helps.

Listening to music.

Playing an instrument.


----------



## kenc127

ALWAYS have something to do. Keep dates with friends, play video games, work, watching movies, etc. ANYTHING but thinking


----------



## Guest

Kenc127,

I agree with you completely. I did a little experiment yesterday where I basically kept really busy the whole day and each time I'd have a scary thought or symptom, I'd tell myself "it's just anxiety" and distract myself from further analysis. And.... no DP/DR the whole day!

Maybe if I keept telling myself "it's just anxiety" a lot, I'll finally accept it, believe it and recover=)


----------



## Guest

i do the unhealthy stuff:
-watch tv
-play computer
-eat junk food
-look for cures for dp (which suprisingly doesnt get me worked up)


----------



## Guest

When I have absolutely no sense of myself and have nothing to express, I find that writing in my livejournal (http://www.livejournal.com/users/victicious) and trying to express the things about myself that I can remember - strictly going by memory and ignoring the fact that I feel like an imposter because I'm not myself at the moment (this often stops me from living and i need to stop letting it) - by starting to express what little I can remember about that far-off person, "me", I begin to become re-connected to myself bit by bit.. i've just discovered this, it's amazing..

Also getting myself into gear and forcing myself to do anything but sit here on my computer helps SO much, simple things like

- Getting in my car and driving somewhere
- Making a plan and doing it - "I'm going to go to Safeway and get bannas and chocolate pudding, and then sit at the park and eat them while throwing bread to the ducks"
- Cleaning or reorganizing my room
- Calling a friend despite feeling like I have no right to call them and nothing to say, if I start the conversation with an optimistic outlook rather than "This is going to be horrible", it usually does

I hope this helps someone! It was nice for me just to express it! :wink:


----------



## Guest

Hey - It's Zan here. I hail from a mental hospital where distraction techniques are regarded highly!

Here's a list of some that have been suggested to me that I use -

1> cleaning/tidying, there's something that can be so damn satisfying. Same with sorting laundry etc.
2>cooking/baking. This I used quite a lot when I was quite poorly and found it very useful.
3>art work, even if you're not creative even just getting some finger paints and rough paper and seeing what you can do can be very fun and distractional.
4>going on a long drive with the windows down, music loud, down country roads, or by the sea or even just up the motorway!
5>finding some 'happy' or 'bouncy' music and playing it as loud as you can has been known to get me out of very bad moods - the right sort of music can go a very long way.
6>If you're fairly mentally allert then researching a subject that you don't know much about and writing a report about what you learn can be quite beneficial - I did this when learning more about dissociation and it helped me to understand more about my illness.
7>taking the dog for a walk. I never feel quite as lonely when Meg the PAT dog comes and I can take her out. Seeing her so happy and chasing squirrels alway puts a big smile on my face.

esh - that's all that I can think of for now chucks! adios!

++love++ zan


----------



## Brainsilence02

Exercise doesn't distract me unless I am trying to exceed my body's limits. But it's good to exercise, no matter DP/DR involved.

1. Stepping in back-yard and looking the sunset sky (beafore it gets red and even till after nightfall).

2. Planning something that I like for the next day.

3. Seasons' and weather change always makes me feel better.

4. Music and virtual threat from video games

Also making up enormous stories of intrigue-and-conspiracy, romance, and people who have DP/DR or depression. JAG, would you like to collaborate? 

...I have tried an alike thread in main discussion, but I guess I should have into this division of the forums.


----------



## Guest

No one's put down wanking... :lol:

Ahem.

As well as:

Driving
Reading
Music
PC/TV
Going out

etc. Busy stuff!


----------



## JAG

does that work? cool.


----------



## hurricane12

well i really dont have many distractions
but im on the computer most of the time
i watch tv and game
i try to socialize 
watch movies 
and read from time to time

theres not really much i can do


----------

